# Best SACD player values?



## Architect7 (Apr 9, 2012)

I am wanting to explore the world of high resolution audio but on a budget. I am looking for good player values like older Pioneer Elite DVD players (DV-59AV) and Sony ES models (SCD-XA777ES). Any specific models I should check out? Heavier models with copper plated chassis don't hurt from a wow factor perspective (yeah I know sound quality isn't affected by those two features ). Thanks!

Edit: Just realized I posted this to the wrong forum, sorry!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Well this Yamaha S1800 gets good reviews.
http://www.amazon.com/Yamaha-DVD-S1800BL-1080p-Upconverting-Player/dp/B000WKTG76


----------



## Architect7 (Apr 9, 2012)

Cool thanks, very affordable too.

Edit: The Sony DVP-9000ES looks pretty cool: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sony-DVP-S9...?pt=DVD_Players_Recorders&hash=item1e8727f3c8

Oppo options look good too.


----------

